# new prescription for Hyoscyamine sublingual



## Phil 4:13 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was given a prescription for Hyoscyamine sublingual and pick it up today. I wake up around 4am every day with left side pain. I'm hoping this will help me to sleep for a whille longer. My doc mentioned that it might make me dizzy but should be ok if I'm lying in bed. Anything crazy in the way of side effects that I should look for or be aware of? Anything new scares me a bit since I don't know if it will cause more pain.Thanks


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

hi! I like your header! I have been on hyo sub also known as Levsin (under the tongue pill is what I like to call it). I was taking it as needed for cramping with the attacks. I did not take it daily, only as needed. The only side affects I noticed from it were I'd get thirsty, and tired. However, it worked well for only about a year and then it was as if my body became immune to it. It can be a very effective treatment for some I hear. Hopefully, the odd side affects will stop as your body adjusts to the med. You could talk to the Doc about taking it only as needed.


----------

